# I.B.S group in Suffolk - UK?



## davidc (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anybody know of an I.B.S group in Suffolk? I am a 62 year old man who has suffered from IBS for 25 years. I'd love to hear from fellow sufferers. Many thanks,

DavidC


----------

